# Can a golden be both a Squirell and bird dog?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe in England retievers must retrieve both fur and feathers.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A couple of mine will put up rabbits as well as game birds, so I do not see why not!


----------

